# Alterações acerca de Previsões, Modelos e Alertas



## Vince (24 Out 2008 às 20:26)

Há um ano atrás decidiu-se que ainda não se justificava esta divisão do tópico no MeteoPT por falta de dimensão, mas actualmente chegámos à conclusão de que ela é necessária resolvendo assim duas situações que nos últimos tempos tem sido complicadas de gerir, por um lado o objectivo do MeteoPT ter um tópico mais sério e fundamentado, por outro, também não asfixiarmos o natural entusiasmo no seguimento das previsões com mais ligeireza e boa ou má disposição, com muito ou pouco conhecimento por parte dos membros.

Temos agora assim um tópico mais rigoroso dedicado a Previsões oficiais ou de outras entidades credíveis, alertas também oficiais e análises dos modelos dos membros do fórum. Este tópico seguirá assim as regras mais rígidas que exigem fundamentação das análises com conhecimento q.b. Quer-se que seja um tópico mais sério e sem conversa anexa, entusiasmos ou desilusões, smiles de sorrisos ou fúria, etc, e que os membros quando o utilizam fundamentem sempre com conhecimento o que pretendem demonstrar. Deseja-se também forte percepção do que são modelos, as suas limitações e incertezas e de como se distinguem da realidade, uma coisa é analisar e debater cenários futuros, outra coisa é falar como se fossem acontecer daqui a pouco sem margem para dúvidas. A regra sagrada nº1 para qualquer analista de modelos neste tópico é saber que os modelos estão sempre errados pois nunca conseguem simular a complexidade da atmosfera, e esse grau de erro aumenta exponencialmente com o avanço no tempo. A separação em dois tópicos visa também dar maior destaque às análises mais elaboradas e trabalhosas dos membros do fórum evitando-se assim que essas análises se percam no turbilhão de outras mensagens.

O tópico com estas regras chama-se então:
*«Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Mês Ano»*
E as regras estão aqui: 
 Regras do tópico de Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas


Em simultâneo existe então um outro tópico mais leve, onde todos podem conversar e debater de forma mais ligeira sobre as previsões, sobre o tempo que fará, desilusões pessoais e fúrias mais ou menos incontidas, perguntas e dúvidas, etc.
Esse tópico chama-se assim:
*«Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Mês Ano»*


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2008 às 20:12)

Vince disse:


> Foi agora implementado no fórum uma nova filosofia relativamente à previsão do tempo, modelos e alertas. Esta alteração era para começar apenas em Novembro, mas dado que estes próximos dias vão ser agitados, implementou-se agora.
> 
> A filosofia é inspirada no que fazem os nossos vizinhos de Espanha no Meteored e noutros, onde existem dois tópicos diferentes para a mesma temática pois há uns anos atrás eles lá também passaram  por alguns dos problemas que temos tido também por aqui.
> 
> ...



Boa decisão


----------

